

Announcing: LaunchSpark LA - fearless
http://www.launchspark.net/2011/04/announcing-launchspark-la.html

======
MrMike
Hey HN -

I'm Mike - founder of LaunchSpark. Had a couple of great calls with HNers that
suggested I add some information about myself here and on the site. I added a
more in-depth bio to the About LaunchSpark page
[<http://www.launchspark.net/p/about.html>].

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

-Mike

